# looking for lease or club in MIDDLE GEORGIA willing to pay$$



## fastdart360 (Jan 23, 2013)

found somthing thanks


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 23, 2013)

We have a3000 acre club in Lauren's/ Johnson cty's that's a QDM family club on the Oconee river. There will be 30 members at1500 each. We'll be at the club this weekend . Give me a call if interested mike @678-300-8729


----------



## anhieser (Jan 24, 2013)

*.*

500ac McIntyre GA.  9 members $660/ year


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 24, 2013)

mguthrie said:


> We have a3000 acre club in Lauren's/ Johnson cty's that's a QDM family club on the Oconee river. There will be 30 members at1500 each. We'll be at the club this weekend . Give me a call if interested mike @678-300-8729



How far is this from Warner Robins?


----------



## fastdart360 (Jan 24, 2013)

about an hour close to dublin


----------



## HHammock (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a 1600 acre lease in south Houston co. I'm going to have a few openings. Pm me if you are interested


----------



## buck killer 0ne (Jun 23, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2013-2014 season
Almost 300 acres
Trophy reg. county
$550 per person
On SR22 between Sparta & Milledgeville
lots of trail cam pics
Family land 
call or txt Johnny 
(706) 410 3330
johnnylcarnes@yahoo.com


----------



## timber ghost (Jul 7, 2013)

not sure how far we are from Houston or how far you are willing to consider but we have openings in our Richmond County Club.
If interested send me a pm and I`ll give you more details about the club.


----------



## rfaulkner (Jul 10, 2013)

1600+/- acres deer hunting for lease in Sumter County near the Flint River. $10/acre. Two bedroom house available for rent during deer season.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 10, 2013)

The OP hasn't logged on here since 2-22.


----------



## danoutdoorsguy (Jul 21, 2013)

Support Our Troops ! 6000 Acre lease/ club, still hunt - $1980 (Waycross Ga) We do accept credit Cards & we can break your dues up into two payments.
We are putting together a new still hunting lease with 6000 acres. Lots of deer hog and Turkey. It will be Trophy Managed and used part of the time to take our Wounded warriors hunting. We are only inviting 19 Members and you can bring your immediate family. If you are interested in becoming a part of this then please call or email me for more info. We may be adding another 4000 acres to this depending on the response we get. Guest will be allowed after first two weeks of each season.
It will be on of the biggest private still hunt areas around. The mix of pine to hard wood is 60/40 with lots of creeks and bottoms to hunt. 19 MEMBERS total on 6000 acres


----------



## vickers021007 (Aug 5, 2013)

We got 630 ac in dublin trophy manage feed program dues 1250.00 call jimmy 770-318-4286


----------

